# Premature parthenogenesis jungle corn



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

My "male" jungle corn which I had from a 2 or 3 month old shoelace laid eggs 6 weeks ago, although she was never housed with a male snake two of her eggs had veins when candled with my the torch on my mobile phone.

I decided to incubate the eggs. One of the eggs eventually grew mouldy and died.

On tuesday I noticed the remaining egg had dimples in it and I got a bit worried about it. Today I decided to check the status of the egg and the snake was out of the egg.

The egg wasn't due until the 22nd which would have been day 56 of incubation, today is day 44 and there's quite a bit of egg yolk left in the egg

How likely is Eggsy to survive?


----------



## MrsTim (Aug 20, 2012)

Very interesting, l hope Eggsy makes it.

Just a thought- jungle corn is corn snake X cali king. I've looked up incubation time for cali king snake eggs, and it said 42-63 days, obviously depending on temperature. 

Of course, being a hybrid and a parthenogenetic egg, who knows what the "rules" are? Does Eggsy seem premature to you, or does he look and act as a normal hatchling?


----------



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

She's moving around and flips out if I touch her, she's set up in a tub atm


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had corns hatch out with yolk still in the egg. 
I cant see any reason why this little miracle shouldn't survive. Get that first shed out the way, and see if food is then taken.


----------



## MrsTim (Aug 20, 2012)

You probably already know, but keep the hatchling on ever so slightly dampened kitchen towel till the first shed, especially if premature, as they can dehydrate easily. Not wet, obviously, but at least partly damp.


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

a full term partho corn (pure or otherwise) is extremely rare. partho's are mostly found in boids but for one to hatch from a corn is very very unusual. if it follows normal partho rules its highly likely to be female.

good luck with "her", you may have one of a very few to exist globally, how cool is that.

rgds
ed

ps contact warren booth on facebook he may be interested in ur case


----------



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

Update on Eggsy

I havent been here for quite a number of days so I didnt see your posts. I had her on damp paper for 3 days before I moved her to lignocel. She spends most of her time under a bark hide.

She shed when she was 7 or 8 days old, she had some stuck shed so I have her a bath which she didnt seem impressed by. She didnt enjoy me removing the stuck shed either, she squirmed like mad

I dont know exactly when she hatched, I noticed the egg had dimples on the tuesday and found her in the incubator on the friday but Im using the friday as her hatch day.

I offered her food two days after she shed but she wasnt interested. Im going to offer her food again on tuesday which is when the rest of my snakes are due to be fed.

For some reason tapatalk isnt allowing me to upload photos

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------

